

Worldwide Network Lets Robots Ask Each Other Questions - ColinWright
http://m.popsci.com/technology/article/2013-03/new-cloud-engine-robots-can-learn-each-other?src=SOC&dom=tw

======
tawgx
Rossie's hand are hilarious. Too bad I don't at sausages.. I'll gladly wait
for the pastry cook version though

